# Anything to know about jacking up a 2019 Jetta for wheel removal?



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

I know, silly question, but this is the first VW I've ever worked on and from experience with my other cars, there's usually something... As an example, never lift an E46 M3 by the factory designated rear jacking pads because they will collapse. Go figure.

The car is 2 hours away in the middle of nowhere, so I'm trying to arrive prepared because I won't have the luxury of my fully equipped shop. Anyways, besides using the hook tool to remove the lug covers, do I need anything other than a jack (which doubles as a jack stand), hockey puck (with channel for pinch weld), and a 17mm socket and breaker bar? Any issues lifting the entire side (left or right) of the car from one of the jack points to do both wheels at the same time, or does that put too much stress on the frame?


----------



## Architex (Oct 22, 2018)

To answer my own question, there wasn't anything out of the ordinary other than noticing that VW doesn't apply anti-seize to the wheel/hub interface like some other manufacturers.


----------

